# Sudden death twice!!!



## ibanez_freak (Feb 1, 2006)

No way!!!

every thing was going so well too, but just last night both my adult male popa spurca and my sub bleph died and I have no idea why! I'm not keeping them wrongly because the female popa is absolutely fine and the other blephs are doing fine. Only thing I can say is that the bleph was a bit odd because bought them all at L3-l4 and while the others only shed 2-3 times this ones is sub already!

I dunno, but any idea what happened? and sorry to annoy any one but any one got a replacement male popa?

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## Rick (Feb 1, 2006)

Sometimes it just happens. I have had that happen on at least every kind I have ever kept.


----------



## ibanez_freak (Feb 1, 2006)

Yeah, I suppose it could just be an infection i cant see. Even I was unwell for the past week with gastrick flu or something. I guess they dont have a very strong immunity or something.

Ah well, at least I did better with the blephs compared to last time :x .

Cheers, Cameron


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Feb 1, 2006)

one of my blephs past on last night. molted all bad. i would have attempted surgery but it had all dried and formed wrong already. poop


----------



## ibanez_freak (Feb 1, 2006)

thats too bad, it's annoying though, I dont tend to get bad sheds too often, they just die  . kinda sucks

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## ibanez_freak (Feb 2, 2006)

This is an edit, not twice but thrice!!!

Just lost my orchid mantis, it just went slow and seemed to have troubles moving (had trouble moving legs in right order to move), I found it hanging from the mesh by one leg. I have no idea why this is happening as nothing has been changed in the way of condition etc in my room.

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Feb 2, 2006)

have they all been eating the same food?


----------



## ibanez_freak (Feb 3, 2006)

Generally crickets and wax worms, hasn't harmed them before and the other mantis are eating the same stuff and are doing great. They seem to die very quickly when they do so must be something wrong.

Cheers, Cameron.


----------

